# Water fittings



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi can anyone tell me if there is a standard fitting on the taps on service points on campsites or is there a wide variation ? what sort of lengths do most people carry.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sid,

they do vary quite a bit and 'campers' seem to carry around various adapters to cover most eventualities both at home and in Europe. I have holidayed with a friend who tows a caravan and he has 2 roll flat type hose pipes. Not all sites have individual water points.

Me, I have 2 x 20l plastic jerry cans, food grade bucket and submersible pump with an exterior 12v socket. On site I do a big fill then every other day just a top up. The 20l containers keep me toned as well :lol: However, everyones needs are different - this suits me.

Cheers


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid,

nothing is standard here, unfortunately. 

We have a hose fitted with a "Gardena" connector and 3 threaded tap connectors of different diameters. In most cases the middle one (1/2-inch) will do, but we have used the other two as well. 

And there are these dreaded taps (especially in France) having no thread at all. For them we have a so-called "water-thief", which has a flexible rubber connector on one and a Gardena hose connector on the other end. 

And for worst-case scenarios I always have a 20-litre jerry can in our van...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

IMHO, The length of hose pipe and the size of any water carrier you will need depends on how you use your motorhome, how big it is, how much storage space you have and whether you going to be a "mover" or a "stayer". I'll explain what I mean, we generally only stay put for a maximum of 3 nights (that's when the batteries start to need a charge too), more usually 1 or 2 nights and we rarely set up camp ie: windbreaks and the rest, so we are passing a water tap on our way in or out of a site ages before we run out of water. We always travel with a full tank so that we can stop wherever ( damn the expense the van rides better with a full tank). For drinking water we use a 5 litre container, our tank is as clean as I can get it but I still like coffee & tea made with the water from home so we start off with 2 x 5lts of home water in the kitchen cupboard. When either of these run out we then have an empty 5 ltr container which we can use to carry water if needed in the main tank.

The other consideration is even if you are a "stayer" and set up camp for a long stay...whats wrong with driving to the tap to fill up with fresh and empty the grey water, even in our smaller motorhome that would only be every 3 days. You can do the toilet cassette at the same time. Using this method you can park in that great spot right at the edge of the available space on the site and not worry about carrying or dragging water about. _Believe it or not a motorhome will come to no harm if used in this fashion_
:roll:

So we carry a short length of normal hose which has one of those rubber, fit all taps, type of connector on the end. We do have a flat hose which is there if we need it, it is about 15 meters long, it is stored at the back of a locker. Only used it once this year and that was just to see if it was still Ok, getting it out, filling up and putting it away took longer than driving to the tap!

Mike


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid

We carry a three metre hose with push type fit; a five metre hose with screw fitting - both food grade and can be connected together. We also carry a 50 ft colapsable hose but have never had to use this, this is not food grade so don't know what effect it may have no the water. We don't carry any other water carrier at present but will get a colapsable water carrier at some time - probably when we've learnt the hard way and can't get to a tap.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

as others I carry a screw on rubber fitting, together with the usual 1/2" connector. Interesting point when in croatia recently, the taps on the pitches were all fitted with 1/2" standard fittings, so could screw on the hose & fill up without driving off the pitch - that upset the germans. French aires seem to have a large bore connector which is very diifficult to get the rubber thngy on. (whoops - unintentional snigger ) Don't see the point of having a motorhome equipped to carry fresh & waste water and not using the damn things. We also have a fitting on the other end of the hose which fits in the filler home, so you don't need 2 people to fill up.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks folks. I now have a box of fittings, a two metre hose and a 15 metre flat hose on a reel ( bought at the show ) both food quality. Didn't really think about it before but if using the flat hose I suppose the whole 15 metres will have to be unwound.
Cheers Sid


----------

